# Is it worth hosting the Commonwealth Games?



## navjotjsingh (Oct 23, 2008)

India is set to host the Commonwealth Games in 2010 in New Delhi. Going by the progress India has made in sports, do you think its even worth to Host the Commonwealth games. India hardly ranks in any of the world sports except Cricket. Do you think, sports scenario will change after the Commonwealth games? Will Indian politicians really think and take notice of Indian Sports situation?

Moreover the deadline for preparation is nearing by and govt is in hurry to put everything in place for it. A recent example of too much hurry was witnessed in Delhi when some 840tonnes of construction material crashed down to the ground killing 2 people and injuring 12.

So after all this, do you think is it worth hosting the Commonwealth games?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2009)

There are plenty of money to be made out of this event. Suresh Kalmadi loves it


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

bronze said:


> well.. everybody must be given a chance.. so lets see..


Is it necessary to be a spammer to enter this forum?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 3, 2009)

^Beak him


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Beak him


/me beaks bronze with his reserved-for-special-occasions diamond-tooth-titanium beak.


----------



## nix (Dec 7, 2009)

the failure of this event should clear any doubts as to whether india is, or can ever be a developed, organized nation.


----------



## sambansal (Aug 17, 2010)

*Rahman's composition approved as CWG 2010 theme song*

AMIDST IRREGULARITIES, allegations of corruption in the upcoming Commonwealth Games, here comes a morale booster. The empowered group of ministers (GoM) has approved ace composer and Oscar winner A.R.Rahman's composition as the official theme song for the CWG. The decision was taken after a meeting that took place on Sunday evening. The song titled as “Swagatham” is tentatively slated to be released in the next 10 days.

The event which is nearly seven weeks away, its implementation and contours were discussed for nearly three hours on Sunday. Amidst speculations, Union Development Minister S Jaipal Reddy made it clear that there will not be any changes in schedule, neither should there be delays in meeting the specified deadlines in the completion and readiness of the stadias in order to host the event that spans for 11 days.

On the composition, he asserted that the theme song was discussed between the GoM, Rahman, Film Director Shyam Benegal and Producer Bharat Bala. The song was approved in principle and will be presented before the public in another 10 days.

With just 48 days for the games to begin and personal request from the Mozart of Madras to portray the games in a positive light, sources say that the idea behind choosing Rahman's composition is to make it a cult song like 'Jai Ho' from Slumdog Millionaire and FIFA's very own anthem, 'Waka Waka'.


----------



## julius43 (Aug 19, 2010)

Absolutely not! The amount of money spent in building the stadium could have been use for improving the infrastructure of the country i.e education, agriculture, roads etc. With the scams in the news now do you really think its worth it?


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 20, 2010)

The CWG fails or prove to be a hit....our players perform or not....either way, we are going to get benefit out of this. Every country bids for such games to be organised in their country because it not only gives an infrastructure boost but promotes a competitive environment and encourage youngsters to take up sports...
Corruption is widespread in India and there is no denial on that...but important thing is we come out of the scandal...punish those who are guilty and make this event a success.

A successful CWG will be a tight slap on Oz ass*s who are crying out loud about the corruption and all and asking the committee to shift the venue to Australia...


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2010)

^^kinda agree with ju


----------



## Stuge (Aug 22, 2010)

in my  opinion its doesn't matter now because they will be hosted in any case .So better enjoy the show .First let them send first lot of tickets !! arrg ! its all messed up .they can't even handle ticketing properly .First tracking was  changed from 1 August to 15th ,then 18 ,then 20th now its 25th ...grrrrrrrrrrrrr!

@gagan : nothing is gonna happen to culprits who are involved in corruption forget about that .Everyone from top to bottom is involved including Mr Prime Minister !!!(though you will never seem him getting caught directly lol)


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 30, 2010)

Pray that common wealth games flop like bad eggs. This way we never get to host them and us taxpayers save ton of money.
  Sometimes i wonder why people of Pune keep electing the dickhead suresh kalmadi everytime.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 31, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> Pray that common wealth games flop like bad eggs.



sorry...this way I as an Indian have to carry my sorry face in the international arena...I know that now it is not a better situation anyway but if the games are concluded without any hiccup India will emerge as a winner that despite of all odds she was able to host games at that level...



freshseasons said:


> This way we never get to host them and us taxpayers save ton of money.



see, if the taxpayers money is utilized in such activities/infrastructure...it is not wasted. not every young man can become a BE/software engineer or a CA or lawyer...to make a healthy society we need ppl who are athletes (do you think governments all over the world are idiots to waste huge sums of money on organising such games...no they do it for very same reason)




freshseasons said:


> Sometimes i wonder why people of Pune keep electing the dickhead suresh kalmadi everytime.



totally agree with you buddy...he is actually a hindrance which should immediately be relieved from all his duties...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 1, 2010)

well i for one support the CWG..it is definitely worth hosting plus it also benefited the indian sportsmen for eg now with this stadium,latest hockey pitches,wrestling,etc etc have come up..earlier there were hardly any & if they were,they were in a crappy condition..agreed if not maintained well,this will also turn out to be one dilapidated structure but atleast here the indian sportsmen get to show their talent & have access to better infrastructure which have been missing for some time now...but yeah i would have liked it even more if it was managed well without cost over runs...


----------

